# Some Grand Rapids Comp Info



## Bruce B (Jul 16, 2006)

For those here that cooked at Grand Rapids last year and were amazed at the Big Moe's BBQ team, well it appears he had another good showing this year.

9th in Brisket
1st in Pork

How does the man do it? :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin: 

FYI 2006   GC - Cancers*#%ks-Chicago
                RG - BBQuau


----------

